# ماهي طريقه تحويل ال ppm الي mg/l والعكس



## Ibra2014 (10 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني المهندسين و الخبراء 

نريد معرفه ماهي الطريقه الي بواسطتها نحول ppm الي mg/l و العكس تماماً ...


وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 يناير 2015)

1 mg/l =  1.001142 ppm2 mg/l =  2.002285 ppm3 mg/l =  3.003427 ppm4 mg/l =  4.004569 ppm5 mg/l =  5.005712 ppm6 mg/l =  6.006854 ppm7 mg/l =  7.007996 ppm8 mg/l =  8.009138 ppm9 mg/l =  9.010281 ppm10 mg/l =  10.011423 ppm11 mg/l =  11.012565 ppm12 mg/l =  12.013708 ppm13 mg/l =  13.01485 ppm14 mg/l =  14.015992 ppm15 mg/l =  15.017135 ppm16 mg/l =  16.018277 ppm17 mg/l =  17.019419 ppm18 mg/l =  18.020561 ppm19 mg/l =  19.021704 ppm20 mg/l =  20.022846 ppm21 mg/l =  21.023988 ppm22 mg/l =  22.025131 ppm23 mg/l =  23.026273 ppm24 mg/l =  24.027415 ppm25 mg/l =  25.028558 ppm26 mg/l =  26.0297 ppm27 mg/l =  27.030842 ppm28 mg/l =  28.031984 ppm29 mg/l =  29.033127 ppm30 mg/l =  30.034269 ppm31 mg/l =  31.035411 ppm32 mg/l =  32.036554 ppm33 mg/l =  33.037696 ppm34 mg/l =  34.038838 ppm35 mg/l =  35.039981 ppm36 mg/l =  36.041123 ppm37 mg/l =  37.042265 ppm38 mg/l =  38.043408 ppm39 mg/l =  39.04455 ppm40 mg/l =  40.045692 ppm41 mg/l =  41.046834 ppm42 mg/l =  42.047977 ppm43 mg/l =  43.049119 ppm44 mg/l =  44.050261 ppm45 mg/l =  45.051404 ppm46 mg/l =  46.052546 ppm47 mg/l =  47.053688 ppm48 mg/l =  48.054831 ppm49 mg/l =  49.055973 ppm50 mg/l =  50.057115 ppm


----------



## Ibra2014 (13 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
وحدة ppm تستخدم في عمليات الاذابة لحجم في حجم أي جزء لكل مليون جزء حجما
اما وحدة mg/l في وحدة كتلة ( وزن ) تذاب في حجم 
وتتغير معادلة التحويل حسب المذاب والمذيب وبسبب قلة الفرق بين الوحدتين يمكن تجاهله واعتبار ان الوحدتين متساويتين خاصة في حال اتباع طريقة التحضير للمحاليل العيارية الخاصة بالفحص على أساس نفس الوحدات حيث يمكن اذابة وزن من مادة صلبة في محلول مذيب او إضافة حجم من محلول محضر أصلا في حجم من المذيب .
ارجو ان يكون الكلام واضحا ومفهوما 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## Ibra2014 (13 يناير 2015)

وعليكم السلام و رحمته الله 


حفظك الله يا مهندس نبيل جزاك الله خير و زادك الله من علمه ..


----------



## waelazzaz (15 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

